# RCI rejected Lowveld Lodge spacebanked weeks- anyone else?



## bdemerchant (Feb 24, 2007)

I paid my Levies for 2007 and 2008 back in August of 2006 and got a confirmation e-mail for Simone that everything was OK and to go ahead and bank them.  Just today a notice from RCI came in the mail saying the weeks were rejected.  I have an e-mail in to Simone- but just wondered if anyone else has had this problem- and why the were rejected?


----------



## Sue S (Feb 25, 2007)

My 2007 week is banked but they wouldn't bank 2008 as I haven't paid the maintenance yet.  I got notified yesterday.


----------



## Joe L (Feb 25, 2007)

No problem here. Both my 2007 and 2008 weeks are banked.  Did you contact:   thespecialists@rci.co.za  ?  They respond quickly.


----------



## loosefeet (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes--Mine was just "rejected" by RCi (I just got a notice)--and have no idea what it meant.  I'm glad you posted so I know it's not the only one.  I'm going to e-mail them.  Please post if you figure out what the problem is.


----------



## superdot5 (Mar 3, 2007)

I just got my rejection letter today.  Enjoyed the ride.


----------



## bdemerchant (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry to have posted and run- but I had to go out of town unexpectedly- did anyone figure out what happened?

For what it's worth- here is the response from Simone-

Dear Mrs xxx 
I do not know why your weeks were rejected by RCI.

The e-mail I sent is to show you that I have asked RCI South Africa to release year 2007 and year 2008

Regards

Simone


----------

